# 1993 toyoya previa van



## bigbob389 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,
I have a 1993 toyota previa van. Replaced battery, now radio will not play. 
Fuse is good and tape loads,but will not play.
Toyota dealer says go on internet to get procedure to restart radio.
As auto is older its not a "code" as much as turn on ignition 3 times & hold a certain knob or something along those lines. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2 fuese, check them both.


----------

